

Final Xbox founder leaves Microsoft - mvs
http://venturebeat.com/2011/05/25/final-xbox-founder-leaves-microsoft/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Venturebeat+%28VentureBeat%29&utm_content=Twitter

======
jshot
Leaves me even more curious for what the future of their hardware is.

